# In-Wall Speakers



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I would like to hear what everyone has to say about in-wall speakers for a dedicated home theater. 

What is the best bang for the buck speaker. Currently Im looking at $200 speakres Klipstch


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In-walls are just like free-standing speakers - there are great ones, good ones, not so good ones, and awful ones.

A $200 inwall will likely compare in most cases to a $300 free standing speaker in terms of quality with the savings in cabinet, warehouse, shipping, and assembly.

Bryan


----------

